# water bottle for during breastfeeding



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi. I have heard that you get really thirsty during breastfeeding. I was thinking to get a big bottle for water to keep on hand. I think it will also be useful during labor. I think I would like plastic. What kinds are safe/good? Can anyone recommend one? I'll just order it on the internet.

Thanks in advance for any recommendations!


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

I am more of a glass with a straw type of gal.


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

That is what I was thinking, until I read how long some women needed to stay where they were for breastfeeding, and how thirsty they were getting. They said they would call DH to get them more water. What will I do when DH is at work? I figured a big bottle would be best because I don't have to interrupt to fill it so often.


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

You could always get one of those thermos type things with the litte spigot on it and keep it next to you with a glass. That way you have a huge supply of water that is kept cold too. (I hate water thats anything other than close to freezing cold)


----------



## Sagesgirl (Nov 22, 2001)

I've got a big insulated mug I got from a local restaurant that I use as my normal drinking glass. It's roughly 1/3 gallon (don't know the exact ounces). I prefer this since I have to have my water really cold, and I don't want to either a) buy crushed ice or b) buy special ice cube trays for watter bottle ice cubes.







In all honesty, I've never been any thirstier while nursing than while not; I think if you keep yourself hydrated all day long you'll be fine.


----------



## SPOpa (Jan 27, 2006)

I have a 32-ounce bottle with a straw.


----------



## earthmommy2 (Feb 6, 2007)

I am another fan of ice cold water. DH and I usually put a few bottles half filled in the freezer, before I sit down to nurse I go grab one. If I could find a big bottle that kept it cold enough for me I would really be happy!!


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

Having the water ice cold is not very important to me. I like it cool, but not so cold it hurts to drink. I would rather drink room temp water than very cold water.

I understand that I don't want polycarbonate or PET, because of the BPAs. I am looking online for polypropylene, and if not then HDPE or LDPE. Most of the sites don't say what the bottles are made of.

I may just go with stainless steel.


----------



## mbrune (May 16, 2007)

I would recommend either of these. We have both. Both have a sport type spout top and are made with safer materials. Sigg are a bit pricey, however, and KK are sold at whole foods, I believe, if you have one near you.


----------



## mom2snugbugs (Nov 28, 2006)

something with a big opening that you can put ice in and and a straw-like thing. these are my suggestions.


----------



## mom2snugbugs (Nov 28, 2006)

oh- and something where the straw thing goes all the way to the bottom. the hospital one they gave me with dd (dc#1) didn't and there was like 2 inches of water at the bottom and I would get *so* frustrated.









nak


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

If your going to get a water bottle, better make it the best - a nalgene







Virtually indistructable, I've seen them dropped off of cliffs, ran over by cars, all kinds of crazyness and the only thing that ever breaks is the lid (actually, if you manage to break anything else, you send it in and they give you a new one!!


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

I just threw away my Nalgenes because they are polycarbonate and leach BPAs. I liked them.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbrune* 
Sigg and Kleen Kanteen

Here is a place that you can buy these brands and others online:
http://www.reusablebags.com/

I just love having stainless steel thermoses, though. So handy!


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

OK, I ordered a Kleen Kanteen from Amazon.

Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Hmm very interesting about the nalgenes... sad too. Love them soo much!! I think I might order one of the Guyot designs wide-mouths off of that site, thanks so much for the link!!


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

My 7yo bro gave my the best Christmas gift (and the cute thing is that my dad said he picked it out himself and said it was for when I was going to be in labor because it had a "stork" [flamingo] on it). It was a big (quart size?) straw waterbottle with a sturdy handle - he got it from the dollar store! It was awesome while I was labor because the big handle and the straw meant that I didn't have to consentrate on drinking from it. I have been using it tons while BFing too the straw helps me drink more altogether (little bits at a time).


----------

